# Gotta Do It!



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Fellow Outbackers,
Yes the fever is going strong here, but it is a good thingâ€"really it is! DW has announced that she too wants to have a quadâ€¦.boy does that change the TV equation.
Seeing that I am already pretty much maxed out on space to put stuff and cannot handle any more weight it is going to mean a change in TV. We are looking forward to something, shall we say, more robust?!
We are currently shopping for a two or three year old Super Duty F-250 with the 6.8 liter V-10. The configuration we are hoping for would be either a short bed crew cab or an extended cab long bed. Years ago I had an F-250 with the 460 and built a rack that allowed us to have 4 full sized four wheelers on the truck. I would be building another rack system that was able to handle 2 wheelers for the new TV.
This would also allow us to upgrade the TT if we want to some day down the road, although we really love our 21RS.

Wish us luck and of course I will keep all of you apprised!

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Onward and Upward!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You Go, Scott!









My DW will be sure to thank you too. Our son was envious enough after seeing your one Quad at the rally. Seeing two will probably really put him over the top! Not to mention a Big 'Ol F-250 *(WOOF!)*.

The way I see it, the only way to maintain any sense of family harmony, I am going to have to invest in a couple of quads myself. Hmmm.... Yeah! That's the ticket!









Have fun! and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Onward and Upward!!


Ditto!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Go for it Scott
Before DW changes her mind.
Good Luck









Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck Scott, but be carefull it's a slippery slope you're walking. Just ask Y-Guy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

"before she changes her mind" you guy's crack me up!

This whole thing has me thinking---I will have to find a picture I have of the four quads on the truck while pulling our 18' Nomad. Quite a sight!

Jim,
We discussed the possibilty of a toy hauler, our best buddie has had two of them, but we just cannot warm up to the idea. The are excellent entertainment centers because they are spacious once all of the equipment is removed. I have not seen the YGLY (Y-Guy Land Yacht) but have witnessed some of the 3 axel toy haulers at the dunes. They are HUGE but make incredible family get away homes.

(Can you imagine having to wax one of those 20' tall things?)









Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott if you are going to upgrade I'd shop for an F350 it will give you more freedom if you do upgrade your trailer later. The F250 is good but for a bit more you can beef it up more. If you are looking new you have some good deals, these trucks are sitting on the lots right now with the gas prices where they are. Many have late model used ones that people just traded in after the family pricing too.

If you are looking for a new toy, I have a complete list of the various Toy Haulers out there, and that list is growing daily.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Steve.
We are going to buy a used truck. I am scraping the funds together to get a good used gas engine truck, and I think the V-10 should satisfy our future needs.
I have not seen the stats on your current MPG with the new truck. What'cha gettin while towing?

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Forget the Pick-ups - Go for a Hummer. No I do not mean the baby one or even the next step up. I am talking the Humvee H1. With an H1 will you still a quad?

But following "YGLY" might be the way to go as well









Thor

PS - If DW is in the mood - go big, really big









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott my mileage towing is just fine, it varies depending on the roads and mountains but I'm getting between about 10-12 mpg. I'm thrilled with that, but its my in town non-towing millage that hurts.







I don't know how the V10 runs compared to the PD.

The V10 is a solid engine, several friends have them and very few problems. One guy has an 03 with some 175,000 miles, routine maintenance and a few minor problems. Can't complain about that.

What quad are you looking at?

If you want the name of the sales guy I worked with over here let me know, John was a good sales guy and the dealership here has a bunch of trucks (used) on the lot.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We love our V10 and our van! For a kid and TT hauler, they're great. We usually get around 8 MPG towing our 28RSS, 7 people, 7 bikes and all our stuff. Not sure how that would compare with the same engine in an F-250. Good luck in your search!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I know I like my F250. If I had to do it again I would probably go with the crew cab short bed but that does limit you in a couple of ways. Fifth wheel issues and bed space.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I have the F250 V10 CC with the 3.73. I get around 9mpg towing, and 14 on the highway when driving conservatively. I do wish I had the 4.10 gears though. The V10 is what I am going to buy when i am ready for my next TV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

F-250...BLAH!

F-350...who are you kidding?

If you really want to ensure you'll never have to buy another TV...get this!!

Will easily hold all the Quads you have plus 5 of your best friends Quads.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Steve,
Wow, 10-12 with a 3 axel anything is really good! I assume you are happy with the power as well.
From the research I have done so far the V-10 is getting anywhere from 8.5 to 10.5 towing who knows what, and from 12.5 to 15 or so cruising down the highway. I could certainly live with most any of those figures as the truck will be sitting in the garage most of the time. My 4.6 is currently getting 8.5 when towing......but I am really working it. I too have heard lots of great things about the V-10's durability and good power, the internet is a great place to do research on such things. Have any of you ever looked at the Ford Truck Enthusiasts website? I have been a member of their group for several years, good Ford site once you get by the usual heavy footed racers.
How is the turning radius on your truck? I understand the '05's have coil front springs which have really decreased the amount of "back 40" to turn around.

Wheelers, hmmmm, we have not even started looking for the DW's machine and are not sure what we will settle on. She has no desires for riding anywhere but at the dunes so more likely it will not be 4WD. Even at the dunes she won't be doing any of the big hills, might be looking at a Honda 300EX or something. My wheeler is an '05 King Quad 700 and buying that is what prompted me to put 4.11 gears on the 150. Such a waste now, but hey, onward and upward!

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott,

I am very happy with the power of the PSD. I had to laugh when I was flying down I84 at 75mph (not on purpose) and the truck wasn't even breathing hard. I didn't believe the mileage the first few times I did it, I get much higher on the Interstates, put me in the mountains and it drops to 10mpg, even then I'm no complaining. The Avalanche was getting between 7-10 if memory serves me. Turning radius is good, friend drove mine and said it was a big difference to his older truck. I can turn around in many streets without backing up at all if needed.

I'm on FTE as well, of course as Y-Guy. I don't post a whole lot but I have posted some. Have you contacted the sales guy in Oregon? I tell you the guy in NY really helped me get a good deal here with his $500 under invoice offer. Both guys seem legit too.

I'd still consider a 4WD even in the sand they can get you out of situations where a higher power 2WD would be needed. Plus you can keep it in 2WD and put sand paddles on if you want - that's what I'm going to do on my Sportsman 500.

Maybe try to hook up and go riding sometime if you want. I'd hoped to go to Moses Lake this weekend but that's not going happen.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Sand paddles on a 4WD, that is exactly what I was saying to DW. The King quad generates so much wheel speed in the sand that I was wondering out loud about paddles. "Wow, I wonder just where this thing would go with paddles?" The truth of the matter is though, it goes really good just like it is. With DW on it with me everything is 2WD, me by myself I have to use 4WD at the lower speeds when hill climbing. Fantastic machines, eh?

Yeah, getting together would be really fun. One of the complaints that I have now is that I am the only one I know that has a big 4WD quad. They are so much more laid back so I really go quite a bit slower and enjoy the view, especially in the woods. It would be great to ride with people of the same "speed"!









My Warn winch arrived yesterday, so I have a little project this weekend. Maybe I will even get around to putting the heated grips on.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When we were down at Sand Lake this summer several guys with Utility quads had paddles on them. At times I could smell what I thought was melting plastic, which was probably my CVT belt - so I think we'll get the paddles for our Spring Break trip this year. I tend to run a bit harder and end up pulling or pushing the kids out if they get stuck. Most the time 2WD is fine and more fun on the sand.

We'll have to see about hooking up sometime, we like to ride fast sometimes but no where near how fast some of the young ones do. I prefer a more technical challenge.

You'll love the heated grips, have those and the thumb warmers on both quads and for the Thanksgiving trip I'm getting my DW a heated seat too I think.


----------

